# out-of-stater with question



## Tndeer (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm from Tennessee and I have a buddy that has a lot of land in appling county. I have the opportunity to come down anytime I want between Dec 16-Jan16. I was wondering when the rut kicked in and when the best time to hunt is. Any info will help. Thank You!


----------



## don (Dec 9, 2006)

Acording to the GON rut map it took place between Nov 2 to Nov 9 was the peak.


----------



## tail_slider3d (Dec 31, 2006)

yep the peak has passed in middle GA.  You can still score a nice buck with the proper planning


----------

